# Exporting furniture from Uk to Rhodes



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone help us with some advice or contacts with regards to moving furniture from the UK to Rhodes pleae? 

Our new house in Pylona will be completed in May 2011 and we are looking to buy some furniture from the UK and ship it across. General items such as corner sofa, dining table with 6 chairs, coffee table, occasional chair. We have had quotes around the £3,000 mark but we have nothing to compare it against. Is this a fair quote? Has anyone else done anything similar? Are there any points/pitfalls we need to consider?

We would also appreciate any recommendations of companies from anybody who has done the same thing.

Many thanks


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. We live on Rhodes. Advice would be buy furniture once here. Places like Ace, My Way & Cosmos Centre are good sources. As an example of prices, a sofa bed from My way cost 199 €. A 3 tier shelving unit 23 €.
If you dont mind 2nd hand, there is a shop called Loot in Faliraki.


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Can anyone help us with some advice or contacts with regards to moving furniture from the UK to Rhodes pleae?
> 
> Our new house in Pylona will be completed in May 2011 and we are looking to buy some furniture from the UK and ship it across. General items such as corner sofa, dining table with 6 chairs, coffee table, occasional chair. We have had quotes around the £3,000 mark but we have nothing to compare it against. Is this a fair quote? Has anyone else done anything similar? Are there any points/pitfalls we need to consider?
> 
> ...


Hi,
We found it so much cheaper to buy our furniture in Rhodes itself and so glad we made that decision, what we made in saving on shipping and selling our furniture in England we were able to furnish our home with What suited our home where as if we had brought our stuff over it would of looked totally out of place.


----------

